# Osciloscopio con leds barato



## jaimepsantos (Sep 10, 2008)

Tenia ideado invertir en un osciloscopio pero no estoy dispuesto a gastar mas de 500$ me podrian ayudar a encontrar un diagrama barato para el osciloscopio a leds.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola.
De cuántos LEDs crees que quieres emplear, hay un circuito que usa el LM3914 y el CD4017, que es de 100 LEDs (10 filas x 10 columnas).
Como puedes ver, la resolución es muy pobre.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ipxv (Sep 11, 2008)

Hola

En esta direccion hay el esquema de un sencillo osciloscopio a leds: http://micom6.iespana.es/paginas_htm/Electronica/osciloscopio_lm3914.htm

Pero es mejor y mas economico usar el pc mediante la tarjeta de sonido.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 11, 2008)

jaimepsantos dijo:
			
		

> Tenia ideado invertir en un osciloscopio pero no estoy dispuesto a gastar mas de 500$ me podrian ayudar a encontrar un diagrama barato para el osciloscopio a leds.



Sólo 40 U$S ?
Para qué ancho de banda lo necesitás ?


----------



## mati89 (Sep 20, 2008)

osciloscopios a leds jajaja que pavada 
para que existen los displays lcd


----------



## electrodan (Sep 20, 2008)

Me parece que gastarías mas en un los leds y demás que en cierta tarjeta (no hablo de comprarla, sino de construirla, no se por donde hay un esquema) que se conecta al puerto paralelo y la frecuencia máxima es bastante alta. Por otro lado también podes usar un televisor y otro circuito, pero en este caso está limitado a la frecuencia de barrido, 20 khz. Te interesa?


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

electrodan, me parece interesante lo que dices,, he intentado utilizar mi tarjeta de sonido como osciloscopio sin exito =/ seguramente (es mas qe obvio) hago algo mal =/ algun proyecto interesante??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

Earl dijo:


> electrodan, me parece interesante lo que dices,, he intentado utilizar mi tarjeta de sonido como osciloscopio.......


Busca en Internet hay varios programas que convierten la placa de sonido en osciloscopio (Rango de audio).

Para protección de la entrada de la placa de sonido sería conveniente algún operacional que se "Chamusque" antes que la placa de sonido.

Por ejemplo
http://www.softbull.com/osciloscopio-virtual-deluxe.html
http://www.virtual-oscilloscope.com/


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/hardware.html
http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/pictures.html

http://zeitnitz.de/Christian/Scope/Scope_en.html

fogonazo encontre esto,, seguramente lo utilizare en cuanto cuente con otro pc que me pueda ejecutar el programa, cuento con windows 7 y no me pudo ejecutar el programa, ahora mismo intentare ejecutarlo en modo xp (maqina virtual) espero me funcione.. 
supongo que solo basta con ingresar señal por la tarjeta de sonido cierto??
que te parece el hardware,, algo amigable comparado con otros no crees?? :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

Earl dijo:


> .......seguramente lo utilizare en cuanto cuente con otro pc que me pueda ejecutar el programa, cuento con windows 7 y no me pudo ejecutar el programa, ahora mismo intentare ejecutarlo en modo xp (maqina virtual) espero me funcione..


Echale la culpa a Bill 



> supongo que solo basta con ingresar señal por la tarjeta de sonido cierto??
> que te parece el hardware,, algo amigable comparado con otros no crees?? :S


Sip.
Pero para no correr riesgos yo armaría un pre-amplificador (Operacional doble) con protección en las entradas y un conmutador de tensión de señal para poder manejar valores de tensión mas grandes y tener mayor seguridad para la PC.
.


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Echale la culpa a Bill



jajajajaj =D buen chiste el problema es que al final si le eche la clpa x error mio, despues de instalarlo en modo xp, tambien logre instalarlo en seven,, m falto descomprimir =(



> Pero para no correr riesgos yo armaría un pre-amplificador (Operacional doble) con protección en las entradas y un conmutador de tensión de señal para poder manejar valores de tensión mas grandes y tener mayor seguridad para la PC.



claro pero x supuesto q hare eso, al ejecutar el programa m aparece ruido (creo q es buen sintoma debido a q nunca habia podido ver algo en un programita d estos) en el pre-ampli q m dices se m ocurre un atenuador activo
he probado el programa en la parte de generacion de señal y he conectado la salida a mis bocinas, la señal senoidal m genera un zumbido el cual cambia al cambiar frecuencias lo cual significa q es un buen generador (o al menos al verlo ahora) creo q necesitare un generador de onda externo para comprobar la parte del osciloscopio con frecuencia, lamentablemente x ahora no cuento ni con mi multimetro!! lo he dejado en la escuela =/ pero en cuanto lo tenga probare, primero con el voltimetro mi amplitud (tratare de tener solo 500mV (x el momento con un potenciometro en ajuste d atenuador).. gracias por su ayuda, si consigo unas buenas señales seguramente hare lo que aparece en los dos primeros links que envie,, me parece un buen hardware repito

x cierto m falto preguntar,, qe opinan de esto??

http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/hardware.html

Bien pues he hecho algunas pruebas, coonecte la salida de mis parlantes a la parte del mircofono,, bien pues adjunto una imagen donde se ve la parte del generador y del osciloscopio, se ven las frecuencias generadas y las captadas, varian algo. La amplitud la ajuste igual al generarla y m aparece igual en el osciloscopio. Las señales estan algo feas no se si x error del generador o del osciloscopio (aunqe io creo q la presicion varia en ambos). Me gustaria ver su opiniones (Es valido pero m gustaria no escuchar que m compre uno si es que qiero exactitud, actualmente tengo otras cosas primordiales para gastar mi dinero, aunqe claro deseo uno!!)


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 30, 2009)

Aqui les dejo esto, no tiene buena resolución la imagen, por lo que tendrán que apoyarse en los datasheet de los IC.

El original también está muy borrado. Pero si se ve, y con algo de astucia se puede lograr montar con éxito!

Pag. para Datasheet (se que hay otras): http://www.datasheetcatalog.com

Este osciloscopio tiene en su pantalla 640 leds!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bah, que pocos, suponiendo que cuesten 3.00 pesos mexicanos o 1/4 de dolar usa.. es: 3*640= $1,920.00 pesos mex. osea: 160 dolarucos.. más o menos!

Clanck..


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

caray pues no es tan malo si por ejemplo solo se reqiere ver si un oscilador hace bien su trabajo (como prueba antes d una practica escolar, simplemente para ver que oscile) pero creo q es un costo elevado para la definicion q tiene,, d igual manera muy buen aporte.. m gustaria saber q opinan los demas =D
aunqe claro hay q ver q en realidad un led cuesta aproximadamente $1 mx,, el precio disminuye a la mitad (tomando en cuenta q no solo son los leds)


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 30, 2009)

Con 640 puedes tener una resolucion mayor que con 100.

Pero la resolución a la que me refería es la de la imagen de escaneado del circuito. Trate de editar los valores de cada componente pero sólo me dedique a colocarle su número y nombre. Por ahí está lista de componentes y una tabla de rangos de frecuencia.

Seguro que su costo es menor que un osciloscopio profesional.

Que alguien lo monte y que luego nos platique!! Sale?

"Chispas".. La imagen se recortó, pero no le robo nada, solo la parte que dice: esto es un bus (Y luego tiene una flecha que lo señala).

Click..


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Con 640 puedes tener una resolucion mayor que con 100


Sin duda!



CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Que alguien lo monte y que luego nos platique!! Sale?


Me parece perfecto!,, qien se anima??


----------



## Vick (Oct 30, 2009)

Aca tienen los detalles de la construcción y más diagramas del osciloscopio de 640 leds:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota04.htm

Los leds si los compran por mayoreo son más baratos, los rojos de 3mm se pueden conseguir por 50 centavos c/u (pesos mexicanos)...

Si quieren un programa para la tarjeta de audio este es muy bueno:

http://www.virtins.com

La desventaja es que es de pago, o aca hay otro muy bueno y gratuito:

http://www.sillanumsoft.org/prod01.htm

Saludos...


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

es verdad eso de los leds, creo q podria salir mas economico tienes razon, lo q no m anima es q sean leds i no otro metodo, desconfio en verdad d la resolucion =/

oie probe los programas para pc, son muy buenos, bueno la verdad es q solo he probado el freeware, apenas se esta descargando el otro i m gusto, tiene buen generador de onda y buen osciloscopio (aunqe aun no encuentro la manera d variar amplitut =S), el q es d paga se ve muy bien pero aparte en el ancho de banda bastante amplio si se adqiere el dispositivo, algo asi m gustaria adqirir, un dispositivo externo q funcione como osciloscopio =D


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cierto Vick!

Es de esa revista, Saberelectrónica. Olvide mensionarla por estar editando los números de los componentes. 

Los leds se pueden conseguir del tamaño miniatura, así se compacta la pantalla y tendrías una mejor resolución.

Gracias!!


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

creen q exista la manera d esas mismas señales enviarlas a un display, q cada led sea un pixel??, la verdad no estoy muy familiarizado con displays pero creo q eso seria interesante, dejenme les muestro un proyecto q caray tengo infinitas ganas d hacerlo, pero tiene un ancho de banda muy peqeuño, ve hasta 5KHz d onda cuadrada, y hasta 1KHz de cualqier otro tipo de onda (senoidal, triangular, etc.)
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/AVR_oscilloscope/avr_oscilloscope.htm


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 30, 2009)

ese proyecto lo habia visto en otro post del foro, lo de los leds me parece interesante mas bien para algun proyecto de audio, no serviria de mucho pero se veria interesante, porque la resolucion no creo que sirva para pruevas, yo ocupo la pc desde hace un rato y almenos para lo que lo he utilizado trabaja bien, obviamente no como un osciloscopio hacho y derecho, lo que me ha interesado es conseguir un dac usb de audio para evitar usar la tarjeta de la pc y solo conectarlo al puerto usb


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

oh buena idea eso, en alguna ocasion escuche d conectar al puerto paralelo pero luego pregunte en la escuela y m dijeron q no valdria la pena debido a lo lento del puerto, pero creo q el dac es una idea bastante buena,, por lo menos no peligraria la tarjeta


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

he encontrado diagrama de uno pero no encuentro el ci y no consigo encontrar otro que sirva igual  pero encontre unos aparatitos que hacen la funcion pero ya no tenian en existencias de cualquier modo les paso el diagrama que encontre


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

pues se veia prometedor, io busqe el integrado en la pagina d el lugar donde siempre compro i pues no lo tienen (y vaya q es raro, tienen casi todo)

Estuve buscando DAC USB pero por mas q busco no encuentro un buen circuito =/ estaria perfecto q pudieramos implementarlo, seguire investigando.

------

Ahora q recuerdo, tengo una webcam USB pero tiene microfono, la camara ya no sirve (se ve negro) pero el microfono si, de hecho lo he usado recientemente, creo q podria conectar las terminales del microfono y tendria un canal ahi,, el problema es q m gustarian 2 canales =/ nimodo


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

si habia escuchado tu proyecto y m comentabas q el integrado no lo encontrabas (igual io, en una busqeda rapida) pero huesmeando x mercado libre m encontre con unas tarjetas d sonido usb (q funcionan perfectamente para nuestro fin) super economicas (mas q si la hicieramos nosotros, mas peqeña y mas profesional), t mando el link d dos d ellas aunqe claro hay muchisimos mas tipos

1 entrada-1 salida
(2 canales osciloscopio, 2 canales generador)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-32966571-tarjeta-sonido-audio-usb-20-3d-virtual-51-canales-externa-_JM_

2 entradas-2salidas
(tendriamos q buscar software d osciloscopio 4 canales)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-32847699-m29-tarjeta-sonido-usb-71-canales-4-conex-virtual-pc-laptop-_JM_

m eqivoqe de post,, era en la otra linea, disculpen


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

presisamente estaba leyendo tu comentario al respecto en otro post, en cuanto me haga de una de estas tarjetas ya presumire de osciloscopio, de cualquier modo espero avances con tu proyecto y gracias por los links


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

la verdad q esto hasta m motivo, seria mas qe facil, d igual manera no estaria demas un circuito protector,, q opinas??
no sabes d alguno bueno??

tenia pensado incluso tambien agregar una etapa con opamp q tuviera un selector donde variara la ganancia y tener asi distintos niveles de amplitud d entrada para cada canal (se podria hacer hasta para el generador tambien) este no seria mucho problema, el "problema" lo encuentro en q tambien m gustaria una etapa q m multiplicara frecuencia y d esta manera tendriamos un ancho de banda mayor en nuestro osciloscopio la verdad no tengo nada d experiencia ni conocimiento en cuanto a multiplicadores de frecuencia he estado buscando sin exito =/


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

presisamente hoy he estado trabajando en un pcb para estos fines, lo hice estereo si haces dos solo volteas uno para la salida tiene un atenuador, es mas el circuito lo saque de este mismo post te paso de nuevo el diagrama y mi pcb no trae los valores pero las pistas corresponden.

un consejo escribe las palabras completas, y me parece que ya desvirtuamos el tema no estaria por demas crear mejor uno para este proyecto que tenemos


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

ah ese ya lo habia visto, ideaba construir un regulador de 6V con diodo zener tomando en cuenta que un opamp nos entrega una salida de +Valimentacion-2V como maximo, alimento mi opamp con esos 6V derivando la tierra con un divisor de tension resistivo entonces tendria a la salida de mi opamp como máximo 2Vpp de esta manera evitaria quemar mi tarjeta de sonido, antes se saturaria mi onda pero nomas.. tambien pense en agregar multiplicadores de tension (x.1 x1 x10 x100), asi podriamos observar desde 200mV hasta 200V en nuestra pantalla completa, ademas de la etapa q t mencionaba de la frecuencia. Me parece buena la idea de iniciar un nuevo post aunqe creo que lo cerrarian porque hay mas post de este tipo (experiencia)


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

de cualquier modo ya este tema es otro solo digo poner las cosas en su sitio, lo de los multiplicadores de frecuencia es facil con unos flip-flops, pero preferiria ir paso a paso y el siguiente es conseguir la tarjeta usb antes de dejar sin audio mi notebook


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

si, ya estoy armando el nuevo post, creo que tenias razon. En cuanto a flip-flops no tengo aun conocimientos (vere ese tema el proximo semestre) pero investigare acerca del tema, yo por el momento armare mi circuito de proteccion en lo que adquiero mi tarjeta de sonido usb, como dices no pienso arriesgar la que ya tiene mi PC


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

pues estamos en las mismas, veremos resultados


----------



## Earl (Oct 31, 2009)

Este es el link del nuevo tema =D
tenias razon helminto cada cosa en su lugar 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/pc-osciloscopio-26597/


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 2, 2009)

Earl el programa del osciloscopio por tarjeta de sonido es beta o tiene un tiempo de uso especifico????


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2009)

a cual de todos los programas te refieres, se postearon varios, pero la mayoria no tienen tiempo de uso


----------

